# York Stellar Plus problem



## acbikeworks (Oct 18, 2009)

Need Help 
     Turned my heat on this year and I heard a click and a hum went to look at the heater, the igniter is OK but the inducer motor is humming and has a burning smell my guess is the motor is bad but it is 286.00 to replace could use some imput to see if my thinking is OK. Thanks   Model p2udd12n07601c York Stell Plus    [email protected]


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you have an on board that is indicating any problems in terms of flashing\blinking lights?


----------



## acbikeworks (Oct 18, 2009)

My unit is about 19 years old. No circut board and no lights, checked the inducer pvc to the roof looks clean. Should I check voltage at the inducer and remove the inducer to see if their is anything obstructing the fan. Simptons inducer motor hums,smells of burning wires and hot. Thanks for any help. Frank


----------



## acbikeworks (Oct 19, 2009)

Your site is one of a kind. My post didn't do any good for me but the other posts I read  did alot ie. the one that said that if you are getting voltage to the inducer than the inducer is bad. So whoever posted that answer to another persons problem I thank you very much.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 19, 2009)

Inducer motors typically burn up from not being used all summer.
When the system calls for heat, it sends power to the motor windings and if the motor is stuck, it will fry the motor.
Turn off the power to the furnace, see if you can spin the inducer motor and maybe even apply some light oil to the bearings if you can access them.  Basically, work the motor by hand and then try to run the system.  Hopefully, it will come back to life if it didn't fry already.  I've also seen one in my lifetime that was working but, not achieving enough RPM's to actually make the switch to allow the system to ingnite.
Good Luck!


----------

